# Dragjets



## hojoe

Since Chris "Dragjet" Rolph is back and a lot of the newer guys don't know his work, I thought we could all post what we have gotten from him in the past. I'll start with the two I've got. These are two of my favorite slots.


----------



## Dragula

Those are some of the first I ever did.neat to see the vintage stuff,thanks for posting.
Chris


----------



## bluerod

I got some of his mack trucks over a year ago they look great hope to buy a lot more of his cars in the future great work bob


----------



## Dragula

Just in case anyone needs to contact me,im at 859-242-3772
Chris
thanks again to everyone who has bought from me over the years and all the friends I've made because of it!


----------



## Dragula

*Think Pink*

My 5 yr old daughter got me started on pink and its actually selling great...who knew!
Chris


----------



## bluerod

I ll take a few 64 dodges in that color i got some decals being done for tickel me pink super stock dodge thanks bob


----------



## sidejobjon

Any Pictures of his American Graffiti cars ?
Nice work Chris
SJJ


----------



## ParkRNDL

here's a couple



















http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=89390

--rick


----------



## Bubba 123

sidejobjon said:


> Any Pictures of his American Graffiti cars ?
> Nice work Chris
> SJJ


can some of u guys get 2gether & make a pic-portfolio of w/ Chris does/done/ will be doing ???
some of us haven't been here this long & are dying 2C w/ we can look forward 2..

still committed on my 2 Tuckers, but after that.. (??) ;-)
also, finished/detailed bods are more appealing 2me hence my hands/nerves
can no longer do kits so well :drunk:

Pete (Bubba 123 ):thumbsup::wave:

TY Guys :thumbsup:


----------



## TGM2054

I love to get my hands on one of those Corvettes! That 55 is great too. All of them are nice.


----------



## hojoe

Bubba 123 said:


> can some of u guys get 2gether & make a pic-portfolio of w/ Chris does/done/ will be doing ???
> some of us haven't been here this long & are dying 2C w/ we can look forward 2..
> Pete (Bubba 123 ):thumbsup::wave:
> 
> :


That's what I was hoping this thread would become. Not many pictures posted so far. C'mon guys, lets see those Dragjets.
hojoe


----------



## Dragula

*Nice mix pic*

Heres a few!


----------



## Bubba 123

Dragula said:


> Heres a few!


GREAT!! w/ be wanting a dark green Grand-Torino (like the Clint Eastwood Movie version)... any idea on ball park $$-ing???

Bubba 123 :thumbsup::wave:


----------



## Dragula

I have to find one to make fit a particular chassis first.Guys give me a little time here,my foot is only 2 weeks out of surgery,please bear with me.thanks.
Chris


----------



## Bubba 123

Dragula said:


> I have to find one to make fit a particular chassis first.Guys give me a little time here,my foot is only 2 weeks out of surgery,please bear with me.thanks.
> Chris


I have nothing but time Chris.....
PLEASE don't overdue....
but if u could post more pics of u'r items :thumbsup:

Bubba 123


----------



## vickers83

Here`s a few of my Dragjets!







A 4 gear Thunderbolt







Magna-traction solid red A/P Vette







A 4 gear 65 Chevelle wagon







A magna-traction red 55 Chevy :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Dragula

You have 2 of the ones everyone is after!the wagon and the t-bolt
Chris


----------



## Bubba 123

vickers83 said:


> Here`s a few of my Dragjets!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A 4 gear Thunderbolt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Magna-traction solid red A/P Vette
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A 4 gear 65 Chevelle wagon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A magna-traction red 55 Chevy :thumbsup::thumbsup:


NOW we're "Cook'n" ;-) TY
Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## Dragula

You have a couple there that everyone is begging for,the wagon and the t-bolt.
Chris


----------



## Dragula

In which swap and sell can I put picks of the cars and bodies I have ready for sale?I don't want to violate TOS.thanks.
Chris


----------



## clydeomite

I was wondering about these 2 bodies I scored off ebay several years ago. Are they Dragjets? The sparking finish has me wondering.
Clyde-0-Mite


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Wow I wasnt aware you made the T-bolt. I have a yellow one and always thought it was a Mead bros car. It's an awsome body!!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Coooooool cars indeed!!! Glad to see the 4 gear hanging on!!! RM


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Dragula said:


> In which swap and sell can I put picks of the cars and bodies I have ready for sale?I don't want to violate TOS.thanks.
> Chris


Right here Chris. 

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/forumdisplay.php?f=282

If you don't want to get paid thru the "panjo" just go thru it all and then just put in there you want to be PMed for payment info. 

Takes a few minutes to get thru it but you should be ok.


----------



## Dragula

Those aren't mine clyde.
Chris


----------



## brownie374

We need a body maker like Chris


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Chris are these 2 yours?? I had these for a couple years and will now put chassis' under them and display them. They are awesome.

Also I tried calling and your number isn't working. I sent a PM so you can call me


----------



## Dragula

Yup those are mine,all you guys are bringing out my old stuff,really cool to see!
Chris


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Dragula said:


> Yup those are mine,all you guys are bringing out my old stuff,really cool to see!
> Chris


LOL!!! Who knew I had all of these!!! Any glass for the green one pal??? Is it a Hudson or Merc?


----------



## Dragula

merc,no glass though 
chris


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Dragula said:


> merc,no glass though
> chris


Aww don't be sad lol!!!

I can use some colored lexan maybe to match!!!!

I need your number bud, the old one you gave me isn't working :freak:


----------



## Dragula

859-242-3772 that's my current cell.
Chris


----------



## purple66bu

Cant wait for the tBolt and wagon to start up...im in for a few


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Awsome ride!!!!!

One of my favorites!! Now if you start making them I will finally be able to run one!!!!


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Here is the narrowed wheels under it!!!


----------



## vickers83

Come on Joe, You can get fatter tires under that T-Bolt!


----------



## Dragula

I always had nice wide tires under mine,i just milled the inside flat and they fit great.
Chris


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Well like I said, being it's my only one, it's a shelf queen but when Chris makes more then I will race them!! 

Drag race only!!\

Boy it looks great red!!

I want em in a lot of colors now!!!!


----------



## purple66bu

Joe65SkylarkGS said:


> Well like I said, being it's my only one, it's a shelf queen but when Chris makes more then I will race them!!
> 
> Drag race only!!
> 
> Boy it looks great red!!
> 
> I want em in a lot of colors now!!!!


 I am with ya Joe


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

I put a couple Dash chassis' under these 2!!

Hey, 60chevyjim by any chance do you have a window for the 49 merc body pal 


:thumbsup:


----------



## 60chevyjim

hi joe I don't have a glass for the merc. 
tail lights fade greg gipe makes the vacuform glass
for the 49 merc body he casts.
or just do like me and use a soda bottle to make windows.
I like the green bottles for tinted windows.


----------



## Dragula

Herd of new finished Dragjets,except the wagon and the mako,they have been done a while.
Chris


----------



## brownie374

Are the Makos available for purchase?


----------



## Dragula

The red one is,since the divorce and not seeing my daughter as much,the thought of selling the pink mako is way to painful.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

How much for that sweet surf wagon??


----------



## Dragula

Hands off my woodie!
Chris


----------



## bobhch

60chevyjim said:


> hi joe I don't have a glass for the merc.
> tail lights fade greg gipe makes the vacuform glass
> for the 49 merc body he casts.
> or just do like me and use a soda bottle to make windows.
> I like the green bottles for tinted windows.


I like the soda bottle idea jim...yeah Green!! 

Those are a bunch of nice cars Drag!! 
The wagon is just WAGON COOL.

The surfboard is Classic. It shows better than a couple of kids 
sitting back there & looking out at the driver behind them.




HEY YOU DANG KIDS...What-yah Looking at? lol

Bob...Wag-on...zilla


----------



## Dragula

The green firebird is the sleeper of the herd,the car is an amazing grass green,bigtime eye catcher.
Chris


----------



## Dragula

*more*

More I found in boxes I unpacked.


----------



## Bubba 123

Dragula said:


> More I found in boxes I unpacked.


do U have a '71 Mustang Mach1 hardtop in red (James Bond Diamonds are 4ever..)????

TY

Bubba movie/tv slot-vehicle buff 123:wave:


----------



## Dragula

sorry bubba,havent done a 71 to 73 mustang yet,but I will.
Chris


----------



## Bubba 123

Dragula said:


> sorry bubba,havent done a 71 to 73 mustang yet,but I will.
> Chris


KOOL!!! (in no hurry ;-)

Pete


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Joe65SkylarkGS said:


> How much for that sweet surf wagon??


How bout it Chris :wave:


----------



## slotcarman12078

Guys, I know you're all excited about Chis' stuff, but we all know this isn't the S&S forum... Chris knows the procedure for selling, and when he's ready to he'll list stuff up. If you can't wait for that to happen, take the "how much" type questions to PM please!! Thank you!


----------



## Dragula

If I did anything wrong please tell me and I wont do it again.
Chris


----------



## slotcarman12078

It's not anything you did Chris. It's the other guys who are anxious to buy your bodies and can't wait for them to get listed in S&S.


----------



## wheelszk

Joe65SkylarkGS said:


> Awsome ride!!!!!
> 
> One of my favorites!! Now if you start making them I will finally be able to run one!!!!


I'm glad you didn't show me this when I was over to your place $$$$


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Hahahahahahaha. Well pal, hopefully Chris will popping more of these soon enough so we can all get a few!!!!

How bout it Chris, when you planning on releasing some of these T-Bolts???


----------



## Dragula

Gotta heal a bit more first guys,im trying!
Chris


----------



## Bubba 123

get a GOOD recovery, most of us still saving our bottle/can $$ towards U'r stuff,...can't wait 2 just see w/ u are going 2do , or have done ;-)

Bubba 123




Dragula said:


> Gotta heal a bit more first guys,im trying!
> Chris


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Dragula said:


> Gotta heal a bit more first guys,im trying!
> Chris


Don't push it pal. 

We will be here ready when you are. 

Health is always first. 

Let me say this Chris, the pics of your cars do them no justice at all. I wish I had a really good camera to show these off. They are amazing!!!! Better than most today!!! The quality is right up there with RM, Dash and model motoring!!!!!


----------



## Dragula

Im happy you all appreciate my work.Ok so some projects to look forward to...a racer 73 Camaro,modified gasser 57,64 t-bolt rerelease,1971 Mustang,67 t-bird aurora repop,ferrari 250 aurora repop,camaro,amx,toronado....all aurora65 galaxie,64 galaxie and 66 olds 442(442=the perfect "10") get it?lol
Chris
p.s.49 merc o-gauge and 57 chevy o gauge.
thanks to Al Pink on the merc bumpers!


----------



## Bubba 123

Dragula said:


> Im happy you all appreciate my work.Ok so some projects to look forward to...a racer 73 Camaro,modified gasser 57,64 t-bolt rerelease,1971 Mustang,67 t-bird aurora repop,ferrari 250 aurora repop,camaro,amx,toronado....all aurora65 galaxie,64 galaxie and 66 olds 442(442=the perfect "10") get it?lol
> Chris
> p.s.49 merc o-gauge and 57 chevy o gauge.
> thanks to Al Pink on the merc bumpers!


will the 71' mustang, be a "Boss' version??? if so w/ like 1 in a med red...
TY (Ain't in NO Hurry ;-)

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## Omega

Chris,

I have a tyco s 65 thunderbird hard top that I wish it was for a tjet chassis. Could you copy this and adjust the post so it can be placed on a tjet? If so and there is interest from the other members I would be happy to lend the 65 to you so you could do this. 

Dave


----------



## Dragula

Should be able to,send a pic of the underside.
Chris


----------



## Bubba 123

Omega said:


> Chris,
> 
> I have a tyco s 65 thunderbird hard top that I wish it was for a tjet chassis. Could you copy this and adjust the post so it can be placed on a tjet? If so and there is interest from the other members I would be happy to lend the 65 to you so you could do this.
> 
> Dave


I got 1 repo from Bruce Gavins (RIP :-(.....
and made it into an Elvira Macbre-Machine....
it wasn't 2 bad a fit 4 T-Jet as is...
Modified the grill & tail lights & made an "Elvira" driver...

think hers w/ a '59 T-Bird convert. (???)....
interested in black versions of a '59 (??) OR "Elvira" plain body, i'll do the detailing... FYI (?? ;-)

Pete 123 :wave:


----------



## Dragula

Sounds like a very tittilating project Bubba 
Chris


----------



## Bubba 123

Dragula said:


> Sounds like a very tittilating project Bubba
> Chris


until my nerve degenerative disease got the best of my hand co-ordination.
yes on meds 4 it...due 2B tweeked soon ;-)
I sold "custom TV/Movie "RTR"s ..." on Epay, under Fantasy Cutlery/Bubba's Slot Car Emporium...

why I'm interested in 71 medium red boss 'tangs & green G. Torino's & this idea... I can no longer do mass detailing production (Greg Gipes & Badd Dawg helped me w/ the castings in the basic colors needed.....

add corresponding Vincent wheels under 'em & $$$.... 
lost my photo bucket password, or I could send u portfolio :-(

oh, Greg & I did the "Bullitt" 2 car set 2... Orig. "The Graduate", Ferris Beuller's Ferrari (w/ all 3 passengers)... 007 DB5 & DBS, Harry Potter Flying Car.... got a master 4 "ALIANS Marine's APC"..... yadda.....

Pete :thumbsup::wave:


----------



## Dragula

*new stuff*

will be making almost all the aurora bodies with the exception of a few<j-car,chaparral etc> and figured I would show the latest.foot is still slowing me but doing my best.
Chris


----------



## hartracerman

*Elvira*

I'd be interested in an Elvira mobile , I have some skull hubcaps to go with it.


----------



## Dragula

hartracerman said:


> I'd be interested in an Elvira mobile , I have some skull hubcaps to go with it.


"My heart is on fire-ah..for Elvira"
you mean that old song by the Oak Ridge Boys?????
Chris


----------



## Bubba 123

hartracerman said:


> I'd be interested in an Elvira mobile , I have some skull hubcaps to go with it.


if u can find the Tyco S-chassis convertible version of the 1 Bruce did (1960???)
modify the taillights & grill... about it on dead-on....
maybe best 2 get a JL Hollywood on Wheels frightening lightning version 4 a master...w/ need divorced front wheels 4 T-Jet or dead on 4 a 4gear...

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## wheelszk

Dragula said:


> will be making almost all the aurora bodies with the exception of a few<j-car,chaparral etc> and figured I would show the latest.foot is still slowing me but doing my best.
> Chris




They all look good.:thumbsup:


----------



## Dragula

Thank ya,made a whole ration of pink cars today...im actually getting requests for them!
Chris


----------



## sethndaddy

Dragula said:


> Thank ya,made a whole ration of pink cars today...im actually getting requests for them!
> Chris


Post them up, I been wanted some too, pinks a cool slot color. So is orange:thumbsup:


----------



## Bubba 123

Bubba 123 said:


> if u can find the Tyco S-chassis convertible version of the 1 Bruce did (1960???)
> modify the taillights & grill... about it on dead-on....
> maybe best 2 get a JL Hollywood on Wheels frightening lightning version 4 a master...w/ need divorced front wheels 4 T-Jet or dead on 4 a 4gear...
> 
> Bubba 123 :wave:


if anyone's serious about casting Elvira's Macabre' Machine..
PM me, I can get the JL diecast cheap...

Bubba 123 :thumbsup::wave:


----------



## Dragula

I thought it was a 62 t-bird she drove?
Chris


----------



## 60chevyjim

here is the link it is a 1958 tbird. like the aurora vibrator tbird but a ragtop ..

http://www.automedia.com/Elviras_Spooky_58_Thunderbird/pht20110601mm/1


----------



## slotcarman12078

The MEV 59 T bird works (close enough for government work).. I have a blem here that's Jerry's, and keep looking at my spider webs... lol Soooo tempting!!!


----------



## Bubba 123

slotcarman12078 said:


> The MEV 59 T bird works (close enough for government work).. I have a blem here that's Jerry's, and keep looking at my spider webs... lol Soooo tempting!!!


are the tail lights.. 2 roundels on each side???
that's the only difference in it from a couple years around the 58....

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## slotcarman12078

The MEV I have has 2 round tail lights on each side. A search of the Macabremobile only shows model cars of the back view, and they are the same (2 tail lights per side). A search of 58 and 59 Thunderbird images show identical tail light counts. Now Elvira's car may be different than a stock T Bird, Tom Lowe may have done it different just to be inaccurate (lol) or he didn't copy the model for the die cast, or yahoo images is showing 58's instead of 59's in their image search. I'm kinda bummed... I know there was the whole Elvira episode of Counting Cars on Youtube, but I can't find it now. All I can find is a promo, and a link to buy the episode (for an inflated price). 

The temptation of cutting the roof off a MEV blem is getting unbearable, and I just might have to do an amputation!  Scalpel, please! :devil:


----------



## slotcarman12078

It's amazing what you can find just by changing one word, or adding an " 's " to a name! :lol:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q_5LRjfsE2E


----------



## Bubba 123

slotcarman12078 said:


> It's amazing what you can find just by changing one word, or adding an " 's " to a name! :lol:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q_5LRjfsE2E


saw on some garage reality show in LA...
she had the engine & some other mechanical issues overhauled on it recently..
about... $15,000 worth.... w/ overheating fer1..

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## slotcarman12078

I remember the episode of Counting Cars (I stayed awake for this one!!! :lol with Casandra getting the car touched up. I just wish I could find it on line (for free) since it was so cool. It would be a wealth of info to make up an HO version. I'm now trying to figure out how to make leopard fur patterned seats on a Weird Jack interior piece. :freak:

If I can get the whole process done in my head, I'll take a stab at a MEV version. It might be a really good seller on the bay. I think I have some tiny skeletons in with my clix. Still eyeballing the spider webs too...:tongue:


----------



## Bubba 123

slotcarman12078 said:


> I remember the episode of Counting Cars (I stayed awake for this one!!! :lol with Casandra getting the car touched up. I just wish I could find it on line (for free) since it was so cool. It would be a wealth of info to make up an HO version. I'm now trying to figure out how to make leopard fur patterned seats on a Weird Jack interior piece. :freak:
> 
> If I can get the whole process done in my head, I'll take a stab at a MEV version. It might be a really good seller on the bay. I think I have some tiny skeletons in with my clix. Still eyeballing the spider webs too...:tongue:


you can't get all of the car's small details in HO scale...
I did the Leopard interior (seats) by hand, need 2 get my phone camera & comp. happy w/ 1another :freak: if U can do "Camouflage", the seats are done similar...:thumbsup:

Bubba 123


----------



## Bubba 123

slotcarman12078 said:


> The MEV I have has 2 round tail lights on each side. A search of the Macabremobile only shows model cars of the back view, and they are the same (2 tail lights per side). A search of 58 and 59 Thunderbird images show identical tail light counts. Now Elvira's car may be different than a stock T Bird, Tom Lowe may have done it different just to be inaccurate (lol) or he didn't copy the model for the die cast, or yahoo images is showing 58's instead of 59's in their image search. I'm kinda bummed... I know there was the whole Elvira episode of Counting Cars on Youtube, but I can't find it now. All I can find is a promo, and a link to buy the episode (for an inflated price).
> 
> The temptation of cutting the roof off a MEV blem is getting unbearable, and I just might have to do an amputation!  Scalpel, please! :devil:


the dual rear taillights are accurate & the grill is close enough 2 work...
doing the spider-web grill insert.......
Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## slotcarman12078

I have a secret weapon for the spider web grill. I have contracted one of the spiders in my basement to weave me one. Okay, I'm going for it... Just be patient! I have a ton of stuff to catch up on first. I have special orders for 2 cars that have been held up due to neck (again) and back issues. My lumbar steroid injection is finally working right, but my neck is in a flare up again.


----------



## vaBcHRog

Old panty hose painted silver makes a nice grill 



Thats what I used on this Indy


----------



## Bubba 123

vaBcHRog said:


> Old panty hose painted silver makes a nice grill
> 
> 
> 
> Thats what I used on this Indy


I use fine nylon bug screen material..
easy 2 work.... just an FYI :freak:

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## Dragula

*latest quick cast*

made a 57 dirt/fairground stocker mold.fun cars to race and beat up.
Chris


----------



## slotcarman12078

Looks great Chris!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Dragula said:


> made a 57 dirt/fairground stocker mold.fun cars to race and beat up.
> Chris


Now that is baaaaaaaaad!!!!!!!!!!!

Love the orange too pal :thumbsup:


----------



## Dragula

ty! molding my rearend off these days,toronados,t-birds,firebirds,fairlanes and blah blah blah...but its all worth it when you see 'em hit the track!
Chris


----------

